# C & C 30 Conch Republic Cup



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

Nice vid and read.

Video: Sailing to Cuba Aboard a C&C 30 | Sailing World


----------



## Slayer (Jul 28, 2006)

Nice!!!


----------

